# Update



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

We have arrived in Tokyo albeit a little jet lagged - lol, staying in a nice big serviced apartment in Akasaka.

Thanks to everyone for there hints/tips etc, really appreciated. 
If anyone wants to meet up that would be great, give us a few weeks to settle !.


All for now..


----------

